# GPS tutorial and instruction



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

The Global Positioning System (GPS) uses information it receives from satellites to calculate your exact position. Unlike satellite TV which charges a subscription fee, the GPS radio signal is free for everyone to use.

Affordable GPS is now one of those "must have" fishing items. Having one unit on your console that is both a fishfinder and a GPS is economical and a real space saver. Just like fishfinder features, the GPS component can range from basic features to elaborate detail with color background maps.

*The three main reasons you should have GPS*

* Saving hot spot locations: This is the biggest feature for the fisherman. The ability to find a hot fishing spot, mark it on your GPS and be able to return to the same spot in the future is a powerful feature. Most GPS capable fishfinders give you the ability to mark hundreds or thousands of spots (called waypoints) for future use.

Finding a spot out in open water without a fishfinder and GPS is impossible. 
If you have just a fishfinder, you may be able to find it, but it takes a lot of time zigzagging around until to happen to go over it. 
This wastes a lot of valuable fishing time. 
With a GPS and your fishfinder, gives you a heading and a distance that will put you right on top of it with no wasted time.

*How Close Will a GPS Get You? *
Your basic GPS will get you within about 50 feet of your waypoint. Most GPS units now come with WAAS. This enhancement adds additional accuracy to your location and can get you within 10 feet of your waypoint every time.

* Navigation: If you need to refer to charts to navigate your way, you should select a fishfinder GPS combo unit with background maps and charts included.

* Safety: When you start your day of fishing, you mark your starting point with a waypoint on your GPS. 
You are now free to fish wherever you choose with the confidence that your GPS can point you home with ease. 
You may have followed a random path of fishing locations throughout the day, lost sight of land, or severe weather has rolled in limiting your visibility and your GPS can tell you exactly what heading to go and how far away "home" is.

New marine radios have a feature that allows you to connect your GPS fishfinder combo unit to your marine radio. 
Should you have to activate your radio's DSC distress feature, it can transmit your exact location to get help to you the quickest.

GPS Functional or GPS Ready? Some fishfinders are GPS functional right out of the box. Some fishfinders are GPS "ready". They have the GPS software and functions built into the unit already, but require you to purchase something extra (usually the antenna/receiver) to activate the GPS features.

It will not tell you if something is in the way you may hit or run into.

Here's an instructional tutorial from the Power squadrons classes:
http://fomsportfishing.com/gps.php


----------

